# Male to female ratio for Hermann's



## Raymo2477 (Aug 21, 2014)

Anybody have any opinions on what the ideal breeding ratio for Hermann's torts? I've read 3 females to 1 male, also 3 females to 2 males. What do you think?


----------



## jskahn (Aug 21, 2014)

2.3 stimulates the males to compete. If you have one, and he is active, a second may not be needed. Also with a group, make sure the enclosure is large enough, with places for the females to hide from the males.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2014)

jskahn said:


> 2.3 stimulates the males to compete. If you have one, and he is active, a second may not be needed. Also with a group, make sure the enclosure is large enough, with places for the females to hide from the males.



Great answer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 22, 2014)

3 girls to 1 guy is great, he has can equally spread his attention and the girls won't get stressed.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 23, 2014)

I always keep a minimum of two females to one male, but I prefer three to one if possible.


----------

